

Show HN: CodePicnic: Full-stack code containers running in your browser - hpneo
https://codepicnic.com

======
codepicnic
This is super-cool. Not sure it's recommendable to use it in place of ssh, but
maybe with ssl+http-auth it could be workable? It definitely adds some
convenience for when I'm away from one of my boxes and I don't want to deal
with putty. As per all HN comments, one downside is that it kind of messes up
with my vim colors, but that may be that my vim colors are messed up to begin
with.

~~~
yaraher
That's pretty interesting. We love working with awesome use cases, so feel
free to explore using it as a tunnel for your servers.

Is there a way for you to send me your vim config? Would love to see if
there's something I can do to improve our support.

You can reach me at alvaro AT codepicnic DOT com.

------
jf
Even though I can imagine how this works, it's still unnerving to see a live
console on a webpage. Nice work!

~~~
yaraher
Thanks! It really feels good for others to see hard work <3

------
jp_sc
A pre-typed command (or a README?) could be useful in the demos

~~~
hpneo
Yes, if you create README.md file, it will replace the default README in the
console. Check the Demos page to see them.

------
wmf
Accessed from the browser, not running in the browser, right?

~~~
hpneo
Right. We create Docker containers and exposes a Terminal with websockets, so
everything runs in a server and the response is shown in the browser in real
time.

------
codepicnic
what library are you using for the Console in the browser?

~~~
hpneo
We use a custom version of term.js. Nice username, btw ;)

------
cesarsoplin
socks!

